# Lecture vidéo sur Firefox SANS Adobe flash player



## hike (11 Août 2013)

Sur mon imac 11 (10.8.4) j'ai supprimé le Flash Player, mais je ne peut plus voir de vidéo (Youtube, ...) sur Firefox 23.0 .
J'ai essayé des extensions comme : HTML5 WeebSQL , HTML5 Média Player, ... 
Mais rien ne fonctionne (à moins que HTML5 n'a rien à voir avec la lecture vidéo).

Peut-on lire des vidéos SANS Adobe Flash Player sur Firefox?? 
Si oui comment ?

Ça fonctionne sur Chrome .........


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2013)

ca ne marche que sur les sites qui sont en html5 ou dont la page visitée est en htlm5
et par exemple youtube c'est...sur option ( choix du visiteur)
voir là
http://www.youtube.com/html5

--
le fait que tout marche sur chrome sans Flash player est normal
il a son propre plug flash


----------



## hike (11 Août 2013)

Je n'ai pas trouvé "option , choix du visiteur".
Mais j'ai accès aux vidéos (pas toutes) en tapant "&webm=1" dans la recherche , ça fonctionne (pour certaines vidéos) mais c'est un peu laborieux.

Donc Firefox sans FP c'est pas top :mouais:

Merci Pascalformac pour la réponse


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2013)

quand je parle de "choix de visiteur" je parlais de l'option proposée par youtube sur la page indiquée  de valider l'option lecture en html5
( possible que moi je le vois  parce que j'ai un compte gmail)


----------

